# Beta models vs. production launch



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

An interesting comparative analysis by a retired engineer and Model S owner... via InsideEVs... kind of too bad he does not conclude with his own view on the matter. Almost as intriguing is the ensuing series of comments showing how opinions diverge on the question... 
I personally feel (like I trust most of us on TOO) that Elon will have T≡SLA do everything to ensure they stay on schedule vs. the announced production launch & expected initial delivery dates sometime in 2H17... I am convinced that this has been the plan all along and that a lot has happened behind the scene since (and probably before...) the first reveal... whether this includes leveraging previous MS & MX experience, testing in remote locations, or whichever other way achieve the desired result! Go T≡SLA!
http://insideevs.com/gm-versus-tesla-pre-production-comparison-meeting-model-3-deliveries-2017s-end/


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The first non-prototype Model X was spotted testing at the Alameda Naval yard in January 2015. In the spring and summer sightings picked up quite a bit.

I did a video on when we can expect Model 3 non-alpha prototypes sightings and the timeline is almost the same as Model X. I expect to see Model 3 beta cars being first spotted around the factory and Palo Alto in the next 2 months or so.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

TrevP said:


> The first non-prototype Model X was spotted testing at the Alameda Naval yard in January 2015. In the spring and summer sightings picked up quite a bit.
> 
> I did a video on when we can expect Model 3 non-alpha prototypes sightings and the timeline is almost the same as Model X. I expect to see Model 3 beta cars being first spotted around the factory and Palo Alto in the next 2 months or so.


Agree with you, @TrevP , though definitely more on a gut feel basis... my date for the 1st sighting, as stated separately in response to the bet previously launched, was 3/15/17, hence maybe _ahead of the next reveal_ & maybe conservative...


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

GM only made a drive train, not a whole vehicle.


----------



## 1101011 (Dec 20, 2016)

Badback said:


> GM only made a drive train, not a whole vehicle.


And Tesla has to make a whole vehicle. But they have done it before, and already having a functioning drive train definity gives an advantage.

I think TSLA will slip slightly, but will (roughly) be according to Musk predictions.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Badback said:


> GM only made a drive train, not a whole vehicle.


I thought LG Chem made the drivetrain. Or are we talking about something else?


----------

